# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  February 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2012)

Wanted:  
a new “virtual terrain board” (electronic sandbox?) for night vision goggle training at 17 Wing Winnipeg
“document cleansing” software for getting rid of secret stuff before sharing


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2012)

Wanted:
Building an Integrated Personnel Support Centre/Veterans Affairs building in Cold Lake
Research on improving military-civilian emergency management in British Columbia


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2012)

Wanted:
“Lapel Pins with Epoxy Dome” x 100,000 (maybe more) + “Lapel Pins Cloisonné finish” x 3,000 (maybe more)
Someone to answer drug questions for CF pharmacists (more in Statement of Work – 7 page PDF – here)
"Provision of satellite transmission services for television and radio programming to the Canadian Forces bases outside of Canada”


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2012)

Wanted:
“Scientific research, development, and technical support to prototype a wearable Integrated Soldier Power System (ISPS) leveraging on new emerging commercial technologies” (more from Statement of Work extract – 8 page PDF – here)
“Commander in Chief and Commander Commemorative Medals“


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2012)

Wanted:  Public relations tool kits for Canadian Ranger reps in Yellowknife, St-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Borden, Victoria, Gander and Ottawa (more details from bid document extract – 6 page PDF – here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2012)

Wanted:
A lab to assess what may be detected via blood testing to confirm PTSD or traumatic brain injury
Seven handheld thermal monoculars destined for Kingston (more in bid document excerpt - 7 page PDF - here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2012)

Wanted: 
Decoy boat to be found, searched during OP Nanook 2012 (more in bid package extract – 3 page PDF – here)
Initial environmental assessment services for a new firing range and training area in/around Thunder Bay

8 Feb 12, here:





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  “Scientific research, development, and technical support to prototype a wearable Integrated Soldier Power System (ISPS) leveraging on new emerging commercial technologies” (more from Statement of Work extract – 8 page PDF – here) ....



13 Feb 12, The Canadian Press


> The Energizer Bunny may keep going and going on a single battery, but Canadian troops need a lot more juice. Soldiers on patrol lug dozens of batteries for their night-vision goggles, radios and other electronic gear. The batteries weigh down a soldier’s already heavy burden. Now the military wants to lighten the load. A notice posted recently on a website that advertises government contracts seeks firms to design a wearable power supply that soldiers can plug their equipment into. "It is (the Department of National Defence’s) vision that the new, more holistic approach success resides in the ability to develop a low-weight, energy-efficient backbone for data and power exchange upon which soldiers can easily plug in mission specific devices," the document says ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2012)

Wanted:
Someplace with better weather to train CF freefall parachute instructors
Someplace to stay in Resolute Bay
Surgical drills & saws for Petawawa


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2012)

Wanted:  Someone to do research on spotting biological threats via reflected light (more details in bid document excerpt – 8 page PDF – here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2012)

Wanted:  Salmon "with zesty food seasoning", Boil-in-a-pouch, Quantity:  50,000

More, from the specs (attached):


> .... The Salmon must be prepared from one solid piece of skinless and boneless fish filet of wild or farmed "Chinook" variety. The appearance of brown flesh should be minimized. Farmed "Chinook" salmon is acceptable only when wild "Chinook" salmon is not available because of a government moratorium on fishing this salmon species. On exception only and for production purposess, a second piece of salmon filet can be used to meet the required net weight (should not exceed 35% of the total pouch production).  At the time of tender, suppliers must indicate the frequency of use of an additional piece of salmon.  Tender samples must be made with the type of salmon that will be used for the production (wild or farmed). Also, the supplier must indicate at time of tender, whether wild or farmed salmon is used for the make-up of tender samples.
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2012)

Wanted:  Research into better anti-laser weapon technology (more in bid document excerpt – 12 page PDF – here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2012)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  Rain jackets for sailors


The winner:  Peerless Garments, Winnipeg


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2012)

Wanted:  52 x "Mustang swimmer suits" (with an option for 52 more) for delivery "within 200 kms radius of the (National Capital Region)"


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2012)

Wanted:  
Electrical system for proposed Petawawa Chinook facility
Someone to run a “business acumen” course
“Strip, Camouflage, Fabric, Burlap Cloth to be supplied in various colours”


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Feb 2012)

Wanted:  
Someone to help “realize the flight of a self-organized formation and/or swarm of small UAVs both indoors, and outdoors under wind gust conditions in an urban environment (in the vicinity of buildings)”
Various starches for Individual Meal Packs (more details – 7 page PDF – here)
“Beef jerky and dried fruit for the production of an operational meal pack for Canadian Forces Personel serving overseas as well as in Canada” (more details – 11 page PDF – here)


----------

